# 3 Legged Laddder



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

I worked with a guy today who has one of these from his berry farming days. He told me that they are no longer being made since they can't get an OSHA certification anymore.

It's cool to climb on a museum piece.


----------



## slowforthecones (Aug 24, 2008)

They make some similiar ones that are in fiberglass. I know little giant makes one.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

I have an identical one of those in my shop. I'll have to dig it out. Much more wear than that one though. They work great for shoving that one leg through a stud bay to get closer to the wall.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Still around........... http://www.prontohome.com/product/werner-ftp6200-series-fiberglass-tripod-p_1083499680


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

10-4 Framerman - it is sweet for framing.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

slowforthecones said:


> They make some similiar ones that are in fiberglass. I know little giant makes one.


 X2, just saw one at my Electric Supplier for sale. Dont know if i would like it or not. Every now and again i throw my leg over the top and place my foot on the rear brace and straddle the top for better stability for when the ladder is too short or i want a better angle on what i am doing. It must be safe because i am not using the top for a step :whistling.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

have never saw such a ladder before! So can't get OSHA approval but still being made? That is weird for sure.


----------



## Kgmz (Feb 9, 2007)

I have several 3 legged ladders, tallest is 12' high. Also have several 4 legged ladders.

The main advantage to these ladders is they work well on uneven ground, whereas a 4 legged ladder is not very stable unless it is on a flat surface. The other advantages already mentioned like getting into a corner, etc. The disadvantages are they are wide in taller heights, don't stack very well on the truck, etc.

Now the older wood 4 legged ladders may not be OSHA approved, not sure. And I heard that Red Top ladder, one of my favorite wood 3 legged ladders can not get insurance anymore which may have something wiht being approved. 

But Werner 3 legged ladders are OSHA approved, see link below.

http://www.wernerladder.com/news/article.php?NewsID=4


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

are they pretty stable? I can't get over the feeling that they wouldn't be..


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

I often see landscapers around here using 12 fters to trim tall hedges, the single leg fits in the base of the shrub without getting tangled in the branches, G


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

Orchard ladders.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

nEighter said:


> are they pretty stable? I can't get over the feeling that they wouldn't be..


Three legged stool, or four legged stool?
Which is most stable?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

They are great ladders, very stable any where you want to put a ladder.


----------



## JFRAME (Aug 20, 2007)

those are the only ones I've ever seen Tim Uhler (a great framer out in Wash.) and his crew use


----------



## jtpro (May 21, 2009)

Rated at 300lbs I would be REAL leary of crawling up that!


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

Those suckers are super stable. I don't use ladders enough to warrant buying one, but if I ever have to buy a 12' stepladder, I'm getting a 3 legger.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

They are best in the 10' and 12'.


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

I have had a 6' Green Bull for years. If you don't have one consider adding one the next time you are looking at a 6'. They do Alot of things no other does. Framers can put the single leg through a stud wall and be right at the top plate. The foot print is actually "T" shaped. They are VERY STABLE......I don't use it much anymore because tile keeps me down.

Craig


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

nEighter said:


> are they pretty stable? I can't get over the feeling that they wouldn't be..


Geometry, Three points determine a plane.

www.phbconstruction.com


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

sure. can't get over not having that extra leg though..


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

nEighter said:


> sure. can't get over not having that extra leg though..


Yeah I know, I've only seen them in the apple orchards around here, never seen em' used on a jobsite. 

To the people out there that own them, how does the cost compare to lets say to a standard 6'. Should be cheaper right Werner has one less leg to make at the factory.

www.phbconstruction.com


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

They are a bit more, if memory serves me!!


----------



## Kgmz (Feb 9, 2007)

From looking at Industrial Ladders website. The tripods are about double the price of a 4 legged ladder in heights 8' and under. In the 10 and 12 foot heights they are about $100 more. Comparing the FTP 3 legged models to the 6200 series 4 legged models, both 300lb type IA rated. There is also the cheaper 6100 series 4 legged models, 300lb type IA rated, but the 6200 model looks more comparable and the models numbers seem to say that.

6' 6206 $83
6' FTP6206 $179

8' 6208 $111
8' FTP6208 $213

10' 6210 $174
10' FTP6210 $274

12' 6212 $224
12 FTP6212 $314

FTP
http://www.industrialladder.com/productDetails.do?productID=2792

6200
http://www.industrialladder.com/productDetails.do?productID=2764&categoryID=5


----------



## Phillip Marsh (Oct 4, 2009)

I use one of the Little Giant 3-leg Ultrastep fiberglass ladders and love it. I can get it into places where a standard ladder will be twice as far from the wall and less stable. The Little Giant adjusts from 5' to 8' in 1 foot increments and the 3rd leg adjusts independently which is great for stairs. The fit and finish of the Little Giant ladders is better by far than any similar ladder and over time it will hold up to use and abuse much better than cheaper versions. 

Also like their switchblade ladder that folds for use like a normal step ladder or can be straightened to make a very light weight 10' "extension" ladder which is usually long enough to get up on most single story roofs.


----------



## ChainsawCharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

shanekw1 said:


> Orchard ladders.


Yep.

They can't be beat for uneven terrain. Great for tree trimming and fruit picking. Mine are aluminum. And OSHA doesn't like them, they can kiss my


----------



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

Wow! $200 for a 6 ft ladder! I have a 6 ft fiberglass twin front step ladder that never gets used, but it was a gift. It sells for about $200 also.
Steve



Willie T said:


> Still around........... http://www.prontohome.com/product/werner-ftp6200-series-fiberglass-tripod-p_1083499680


----------

